# Angeln an der Maas / Holland



## eifelmad (16. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin zum ersten mal hier und bin begeistert von diesem Forum.

Ich bin in Kürze ein paar Tage in Holland, direkt an der Maas.

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen an der Maas gemacht bzw. was kann man da alles fangen und wie am besten?  :s 

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit öfter angeln gehen und bin froh, das man hier noch einigen Anregungen und Tipps bekommen kann.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## marca (16. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Eifelmad,
schreib doch mal wo Du was(Friedfische stippen, Raubfische spinnen,etc.)angeln möchtest.
Grundsätzlich kann man an der Maas nämlich fast alles fangen.
Also schreib doch mal genauer, was Du eigentlich willst.

MfG
marca


----------



## marca (16. Oktober 2002)

An Eifelmad,
habe ich ganz vergessen; 
schau doch einfach mal auf die Seite der-raubfischangler.de.
Da kannst Du Dir auch schon ein sehr gutes Bild von der Maas machen.
Es gibt auch Hinweise über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in den Niederlanden.

MfG
marca


----------



## Anderson (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo eifelmad!
Hab da eine schöne Seite gefunden ,vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.

www.angeln-in-holland.de.vu/


Grüsse
Anderson


----------



## Buhle (28. April 2003)

*Angeln an der Maas*

Also, als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen, wenn du an der Maas Angeln möchtest kauf dir " Sprengringe", wenn du deinen Köderfischen nicht Böse bist. Es ist egal was du Fischen willst, die Maas ist ein Grab für alle Arten von Ködern ( ich kenne keinen Fluss, der wohl mehr köder verschlungen hat als die maas )
Darüber hinnaus habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit GELBEN Gummifischen gemacht. Scheint wohl ein Magnet für Zander zu sein. Versuche es halt einfach, viel Spaß
Buhle
:m


----------



## Mac Gill (29. April 2003)

Hallo,
momentan ist Schonzeit für Raubfische -> daher musst du dich bis Juni mit den Friedfischen begnügen!

Ansonnsten hast du ja schon alles gesagt bekommen.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## ZAnder boy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas / Holland*

Hi Leute bin gestern zum ersten mal an der Maas gewesen habe leider nur einen jungen Hecht von 20 cm gefangen kann mir wer n paar tipps geben?^^Dickes Petri euch allen !!!!


----------



## ZAnder boy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas / Holland*

Kann mir jemand Tipps zum Zander fangen geben ?Wäre echt nett.Danke im vorraus!


----------



## ralle (25. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas / Holland*

Hallo Z Ander boy

Herzlich Willkommen im Board !

aber -- der Treath ist schon 4 Jahre alt !

schreibe doch mal deine Frage in das entsprechende Forum ( eins tiefer)


----------



## -boos- (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas / Holland*

hi alle mit ein nander 
ich fahre oefter nach holland zubekanten in der naehe von der 
wenn ihr aber mal lust auf fette karpfen habt koent ihr
von vernraj (inder naaehe von venlo)richtung wansum fahren dort ist ein kleines schild mit einen fisch drauf dort muesst ihr rechs ab un dann seit ihr da


----------

